# static caravan breakers ?



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

hi does anyone know of any static caravan breakers postcode will help if you can

iam in la manga (dont mind travelling a little bit )

thanks sam


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

itsshreck said:


> hi does anyone know of any static caravan breakers postcode will help if you can
> 
> iam in la manga (dont mind travelling a little bit )
> 
> thanks sam


paginas amarillas la manga


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*not there*



xabiachica said:


> paginas amarillas la manga


hi thanks for reply but there does not appear to be any caravan related things on here at all

thanks sam


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

itsshreck said:


> hi thanks for reply but there does not appear to be any caravan related things on here at all
> 
> thanks sam


it's the yellow pages


I would think that any sun blind/toldos company would be able to help you


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*thanks*



xabiachica said:


> it's the yellow pages
> 
> 
> I would think that any sun blind/toldos company would be able to help you


yes i realize tha but no mension of caravan breakers


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

itsshreck said:


> yes i realize tha but no mension of caravan breakers




isn't a caravan breaker some sort blind/awning thing??

if so..........

look for toldos companies - see if they have websites & look on them - if not, take the address/phone number & contact them to ask them

or if not, what is it?

I'm just trying to help in case no-one who lives in your area is able to point you to a company they know


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*thanks*



xabiachica said:


> isn't a caravan breaker some sort blind/awning thing??
> 
> if so..........
> 
> ...


ok thanks for that


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> isn't a caravan breaker some sort blind/awning thing??
> 
> if so..........
> 
> ...


Err, isn't the Op talking about caravans for breaking , as in scrapyards & parts ?

I only know of towed caravan / motorhome dealers, although we have a static dealer on the autovia here in Lorca. To my knowledge he sells new & used but I've never seen him breaking anything. Can't remember there name offhand.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Err, isn't the Op talking about caravans for breaking , as in scrapyards & parts ?
> 
> I only know of towed caravan / motorhome dealers, although we have a static dealer on the autovia here in Lorca. To my knowledge he sells new & used but I've never seen him breaking anything. Can't remember there name offhand.


I don't know - that's why I asked 


> "if not - what is it??"


then we could suggest what to look for in the yellow pages in Spanish if no-one came along with a recommendation


----------



## itsshreck (Mar 7, 2010)

*breakers*



gus-lopez said:


> Err, isn't the Op talking about caravans for breaking , as in scrapyards & parts ?
> 
> I only know of towed caravan / motorhome dealers, although we have a static dealer on the autovia here in Lorca. To my knowledge he sells new & used but I've never seen him breaking anything. Can't remember there name offhand.


hi yes thats correct iam looking for caravan breakers

thanks sam


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

itsshreck said:


> hi yes thats correct iam looking for caravan breakers
> 
> thanks sam



I know us women know most things..... but........????? Sorry lol!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I know us women know most things..... but........????? Sorry lol!!
> 
> Jo xxx




so does the OP want a breakers yard for caravans??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> so does the OP want a breakers yard for caravans??


I think so, as near to La Manga as possible?? Yellow pages would be good ????

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I think so, as near to La Manga as possible?? Yellow pages would be good ????
> 
> Jo xxx


that's what I thought


I have to admit I have no idea what that would be in Spanish though


I think scrapyard is something like _cementerio de coches_??


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

'Desguace' for vehicles . Don't know about static caravans. Or would they go as mobile homes ?


----------

